# Daiwa interline for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

11’....3-6oz.....$125 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Never used........just a few light scratches from storage


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$115 shipped pp......


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

That's a long sabiki rod!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Sold rod


----------

